# how long to wait between cycles



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have just finished our first DE IVF cycle (both fresh and frozen transfers) We now have no embryos left from the first cycle. (all BFNs)

If anyone is in the same boat, how long did you leave it until beginning a second fresh cycle?

Michelle


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

MIchelle its probably best to ask your clinic, but I think once your period has returned you can go again, however if you had a BFN and feel emotionally spent then you might want to consider taking a bit of time out just to get your "strength" back.  My gut instinct (not a professional) would be to wait about 3 months, ask your clinic for some feedback on why they thought it did not work ... see if there is anthing else you can do before your next cycle.  I have read so many stories on here, especially those ladies who are now under dr penny who have found out things that would have made their whole ivf cycle(s) easier if they had knows ... of course, like me you might just have had a cycle that didnt work, and they next one did.  the reason i took about 6 months was i needed to raise the cash!
good luck with whatever you do


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Michelle,

I have only waited 6wks, but i have had a proper normal AF, so clinic was happy for me to go again, i started DR on Saturday with my Prostap injection.

For me the sooner the better, but when i had my M/C, i decided i didn't want to go through it again, but here i am already.

I think on the whole it is a personal decision assuming you have had a proper normal AF,

Good luck with what ever you decide to do,

Jilly


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Michelle,

So sorry to hear about the BFN´s  

I normally advise that you have a post treatment bleed and then you could start again with the next bleed after that if you feel ready to.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------

